# Overclocked Phenom X6 1055t



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

I have Overclocked My Phenom X6 1055t to 3.5 ghz

Temp
load 50 c
idle  30 c


before overclocking

load 44 c
idle 28 c


Room Temp :
with a/c  25 c
without a/c 30 c


Are these Temp normal or i should bring back my procy to stock speed.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 22, 2010)

those temps are fine. Dont worry.

WHat settings did you change to reach 3.5Ghz ?  Stock is 2.8Ghz


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

but board temp goes to around 65 C


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 22, 2010)

how are you measuring board temp ?


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

hw monitor

here tmpin0 goes to 65 c when overclocked
and tmpin2 to 50 c

these are temp of heatsink on the mobo na.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2010)

65C is also fine....as long as you are below 95C, its not a critical issue


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

isn't 95 c just too much for phenom x6 

and temp after underclocking at2.66ghz
 idle


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys, seeing so many people tweaking their cpus , i am thinking of overclocking my 1 month old proccy and gpu(msi-790gx).... but the problem is i dont have an oem hsf and nor do i have the required VITAMINE-M to get a good one like cooler master hyper n520(i recently brought nokia 5230 with whatever bucks i had)....

i am pressurizing on oem hsf cauz my proccy runs at 42'C-44"C(idle) and shoots upto 52"C at full load.... my room temp is around 35'C and i dont have an AC in my room.... 

so guys, pour in some suggestions for me....

how far can i take my proccy at default stock voltage in the present scenario????

//offtopic//

fu)k these summers <


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

here is what cpuid hw monitor says:-


----------



## Jripper (May 22, 2010)

T___T

You are buying a phenom X6 and you are overclocking it...
Damn this world isn't fair. 

BTW nice overclock mate.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 22, 2010)

Ok its my turn to post the CPU ID hardware monitor values.  ROOM TEMP = 32 degrees C

See my CPU fan speed. and compare it with stock HSF values posted by RAHUL


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 22, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> isn't 95 c just too much for phenom x6
> 
> and temp after underclocking at2.66ghz
> idle




Buddy, tell me how to underclock. I want to underclock my 955BE to 2.8GHz and see if there are any drop in temps


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

oc'd my cpu to 3.52 GHz at stock voltages and stock cooler ....

take a look....


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy, tell me how to underclock. I want to underclock my 955BE to 2.8GHz and see if there are any drop in temps



best way to drop temperature is to simply lover the core voltage. your X4 should work fine at 1.25V. or maybe even less. or on other hand, OC it at stock voltage. should reach 3.7-3.8Ghz.



rahul.007 said:


> oc'd my cpu to 3.52 GHz at stock voltages and stock cooler ....
> 
> take a look....





saurabh_1e said:


> I have Overclocked My Phenom X6 1055t to 3.5 ghz
> 
> Temp
> load 50 c
> ...



some sort of OC challenge going on here?


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

> some sort of OC challenge going on here?



hehe  me n saurabh are first time oc'rs.... showing some enthusiasm you see.... 

now, i have oc'd mine to 3.6ghz at stock voltages.... have a look:-


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> hehe  me n saurabh are first time oc'rs.... showing some enthusiasm you see....
> 
> now, i have oc'd mine to 3.6ghz at stock voltages.... have a look:-



nice. just keep a check on temperature. posted a couple of tips in the thread you started. do have a look.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

final results after system stability test(25 mins)-

cpu frequency-3.6 ghz
max temp reached-62'C
min temp-44'C

system is stable....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 23, 2010)

i should also join the Ocing race ??

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> best way to drop temperature is to simply lover the core voltage. your X4 should work fine at 1.25V. or maybe even less. or on other hand, OC it at stock voltage. should reach 3.7-3.8Ghz.
> some sort of OC challenge going on here?



Bro,

You know the AMD CnQ runs the CPU at 1.025V and multiplier @ 4X at almost all the time.
Yesterday i reduced the multiplier to 14. That makes it 2.8Ghz. But i didn't observe any temperature drop


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2010)

all those things make a very small difference in terms of temperature....I have undervolted my QX9650 so much that it runs at a lower voltage at load than at idle !


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 23, 2010)

Ok tell me, my proccy idles at 39, when room temp is 30. How can i bring it down ?
Stock clock speed is 3.2Ghz. I am willing to come down to 2.8Ghz


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> all those things make a very small difference in terms of temperature....I have undervolted my QX9650 so much that it runs at a lower voltage at load than at idle !



hahaha. now thats really cool. what is your present Vcore? 



pulsar_swift said:


> i should also join the Ocing race ??



don't. you got a OEM HSF. TX3 will go out butt kicking all the other AMD OCs here 



pulsar_swift said:


> Bro,
> 
> You know the AMD CnQ runs the CPU at 1.025V and multiplier @ 4X at almost all the time.
> Yesterday i reduced the multiplier to 14. That makes it 2.8Ghz. But i didn't observe any temperature drop



i know. i know. thing is that Cool & Quite kicks in only when PC idle. what about load? Comp@ddict running his X4 620 at very close to 1V. at stock speed. this makes his proccy really really cool (stripping it of any OC potential though). so, if u not into OC, can try lower voltage till it runs stable. & still keep Cool & Quite on. so, you'll be having even lower power consuming (& cooler & hence silent) PC @ idle.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

is oc'ing without touching voltages is less dangerous 
what are the chances i will fry up my rig with oc'ing with touching the voltages and without touching the voltages.
i am thinking of oc'ing it to 3.8 - 4.0 ghz with a/c on full power so the temp will not be a problem . i will take out all the components and put them in front of the a/c .and then try oc'ing  today with  rahul .will post the pic's and a video.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> is oc'ing without touching voltages is less dangerous



usually. cause if u keep voltage at stock, before your proccy heat up, it'll start failing. if u push your X6 to 3.8Ghz at stock, you'll most probably get BSOD error or your PC crash while booting into windows. reason is not heat but cause to get 3.8Ghz your proccy need more power. stock voltage not enough. so its mostly risk free, if u keep an eye on temperature.



saurabh_1e said:


> what are the chances i will fry up my rig with oc'ing with touching the voltages and without touching the voltages.



very very less. just keep temperature under control.



saurabh_1e said:


> i am thinking of oc'ing it to 3.8 - 4.0 ghz with a/c on full power so the temp will not be a problem . i will take out all the components and put them in front of the a/c .and then try oc'ing  today with  rahul .will post the pic's and a video.



i don't think its possible. 3.8Ghz too much. forget 4Ghz. it'll need tweaking voltage. AMD proccy can easily withstand 1.5V+ voltage (by this time you'll get a black pice of silicon if u do same with Intel ) but will need gool cooler. Stock cooler got no chance still all the best mate. hope your proccy don't succumb to your torture


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

then 3.6 ghz only without touching the voltages and will get a cm n520 as soon as a i gt good marks in exam and few thousand bucks .

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

just a little afraid to do all these just praying it shud not fry up.
and what about igpu overclocking it to 900mhz also won't fry up my mobo na


----------



## rahul.007 (May 23, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> then 3.6 ghz only without touching the voltages and will get a cm n520 as soon as a i gt good marks in exam and few thousand bucks .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...



same ques here(mine 2)....

*should i touch the voltages to get to 3.7 mark????*

rite now stability test going on at 3.55 ghz.... my cpu is put rite in front of my cooler.... 

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

stability test results at 3.56 ghz:-

max temp-57'C
min temp-43'C

me thinking of keeping cpu at this speed until i get cm hyper n520....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

oc'ing at 3.7ghz


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

CPU score with passmarks.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

my vcore is 1.425v max is it fine or it should be around 1.225v

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

should i set it 1.35 with aod


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2010)

> Hey guys, seeing so many people tweaking their cpus , i am thinking of  overclocking my 1 month old proccy and gpu(msi-790gx).... but the  problem is i dont have an oem hsf and nor do i have the required  VITAMINE-M to get a good one like cooler master hyper n520(i recently  brought nokia 5230 with whatever bucks i had)....
> 
> i am pressurizing on oem hsf cauz my proccy runs at 42'C-44"C(idle) and  shoots upto 52"C at full load.... my room temp is around 35'C and i dont  have an AC in my room....
> 
> ...



You can hit 3.8GHz without any issues, just by increasing the multiplier at stock voltage..

But I suggest that since u dont need the extra juice, why don't u undervolt??? U can start by hitting 1.175V at 3.2GHz itself, and see the lowered temps, and also u'll be cutting back on power consumption by a LOT!!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

I need more info on undervolting. I tried it yesterday. Didnt work for me. By they way CM hyper N520 doesnt fit on AM3 socket. We have only 3 options.
1. CM Hyper TX3
2. CM Hyper 212 Plus
3.CM Hyper N620


----------



## rahul.007 (May 24, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I need more info on undervolting. I tried it yesterday. Didnt work for me. By they way CM hyper N520 doesnt fit on AM3 socket. We have only 3 options.
> 1. CM Hyper TX3
> 2. CM Hyper 212 Plus
> 3.CM Hyper N620



are you sure???????



then could you please tell me the price of all the 3 that you have mentioned....


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2010)

1. 1200-1400.
2. 2k. give take a 100bucks.
3. ???
4. Scythe Katana 3. 1400. fall in same range as TX3. but can compete with Hyper 212.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

I strongly recommend Hyper 212 Plus. Its selling at 1850 on primeabgb . Its available on mediahome.in also
Anyone strongly fixed on Hyper TX3, let me know.I will give you mine and i will upgrade to Hyper 212 plus.
Scythe Katana 3 is also good. But i am not sure if we get the mountings for AM3 socket


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 24, 2010)

for much will you sell your hyper tx 3


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

I purchased @ Rs 1150 + Rs 150 shipping + Rs 80 OCTROI tax. = Rs 1380. 
Why do you want mine ? mediahome selling new one at Rs 1150 as you are from DELHI shipping should cost Rs 50. Total landed cost Rs 1200.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 24, 2010)

i don't want yours hyper tx 3
i thought you were selling it so i just wanted to inquire about the prices


----------



## rahul.007 (May 24, 2010)

Oc'd my rig to 3.5 GHz and took some benchmarks....

last time cool n quite was enabled.... this time it was disabled....


----------



## rahul.007 (May 24, 2010)

overclocked in this position(pic).... by keeping it just beside my cooler....

and can anyone tell me how to do some good wire management????


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

bro, you changed the settings in BIOS or amd overdrive ? Nice OC i think you should touch 3.6Ghz stable

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




rahul.007 said:


> overclocked in this position(pic).... by keeping it just beside my cooler....
> 
> and can anyone tell me how to do some good wire management????



Ok remove all wires and identify which all wires you need to connect. Bundle the free wires together and push them in the space below the DVD writer. Reduce the length of the wire hanging outside by pushing the extra length in the space below the DVD writer.  You also did the same mistake like. We both bought FULL ATX MOBOS and Elite 310 doesnt have much space left


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2010)

I'm hitting 1.15V on my X4 620...

My HD5850 is running at 1.049V instead of 1.088V... immediate gain, 7C lower temp on CRYSIS @ 50% fan...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 26, 2010)

my 955Be idles at 39, when room temp is 30. Please some one tell me how to undervolt it. I want it run at 35 when room temp is 30


----------



## rahul.007 (May 26, 2010)

> bro, you changed the settings in BIOS or amd overdrive ? Nice OC i think you should touch 3.6Ghz stable



did it though bios....

i heard somewhere that we shouldnt twist sata cables.... it hinders data speeds.... is it true????


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 26, 2010)

i didnt twist them. SATA cables from the mobo to the HDD right and are not too long.


----------

